# Chef's Choice 615A



## old sarge (May 25, 2020)

WOOT has the CC 615a:










						Chef'sChoice 615A Electric Meat Slicer
					

Chef'sChoice 615A Electric Meat Slicer




					www.woot.com


----------



## whistlepig (May 25, 2020)

I bought one of these for considerably more money. These are nice slicers.


----------



## old sarge (May 25, 2020)

They are that for a fact.  And at this price, a true bargain.  And still available a day later.  If I didn't have the CC665 and the Rival slicer, I would buy another CC as a backup, just in case.


----------

